# Brille mit Korrektur : Soll ich, oder soll ich nicht?



## Mr.Penguin (20. August 2016)

Moin Moin,
Fast schon traditionell zum Geburtstag im Rahmen unnötiger Krempelbeschaffung stelle ich mir jedes Jahr aufs neue die Frage: Soll ich eine Radbrille mit Clip oder diesen anderen Lösungen, die es inzwischen gibt kaufen, statt wie bisher mit normaler Brille + Kontaktlinsen fahren.
OK, die Frage gibt es häufiger, aber jetzt ist hier die Situation:

Habe -1,75: Auf der Straße RR geht es auch ohne Korrektur und 2-3x unter der Woche Tageslinsen einsetzen wäre zu teuer
Für das WE/Urlaub mit MTB: Werden dann Linsen eingesetzt
Habe weder Probleme mit Kontaktlinsen noch meiner 30€-Rose-Brille. Die ist super, nur leider sind die Scheiben verkratzt und ich kriege keinen Ersatz. So ein Mist - es muss eh eine neue her 
Was schlimmer als meine Kurzsichtigkeit wäre ist ein dauernd beschlagendes Glas
Wenn die Brille bei Abfahrtsgerumpel wegen des Mehrgewichts durch den Clip wackelt, ist das aber inakzeptabel
Was meint ihr? Es wäre schon schön, auch auf dem RR mit Korrektur zu fahren, aber dann wiederum scheint mir die Lösung mit dem Clip eher für Leute gedacht zu sein, die Kontaktlinsen stören.


----------



## Jocki (20. August 2016)

Wenn Du mit Kontaktlinsen gut zurecht kommst, bleib dabei. Kontaktlinsen + gute Sportbrille ist immer noch die "beste" Lösung für den Radsport. Für das Geld für ne vernünftige Sonnenbrille + Clip + Gläser kannst Du viele Tageslinsen kaufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mc4air (20. August 2016)

Ich denke eine korrigierte Sonnenbrille wäre die Lösung. Wäre auch mein Traum.
Wenn du vor 2-3 Hypotheken nicht zurück scheust, wäre das sicher nett.


----------



## Edged (20. August 2016)

SwissEye Vision mit Wechselscheiben und Korrekturclip.
Mit Einstärkengläsern bei Flmn unter €100,-; mit Bifokalgläsern bei Flmn €150,-.
Mein Geheimtip. Passt perfekt. Habe bereits die zweite Vision, wegen Anpassung der Sehstärke nach drei Jahren. Da beschlägt nix.


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2016)

Grad meine Julbo bei Fielmann auf leicht getönte optische Gläser umbauen lassen, 224€.


----------



## TobiasB1809 (20. August 2016)

Da muss ich ja auch mal bei Flmn hören.
Hab ne Oakley Sonnenbrille vom snowboarden, aber seit neuestem brauch ich auch ne richtige Brille (1,75&3,0 ). Meine Anfrage beim Optiker, nach Gläsern für ne Sportbrille (bzw gebogene für meine Oakley) ergab nen Preis von 476,93€.
Deshalb fahre ich aktuell auch nur mit meiner nicht getönten, normalen Brille rum.


----------



## fehlfokus (20. August 2016)

Die Kontaktlinsen + Brille-Lösung ist doch super und sicher die günstigste Lösung. Ich vertrage keine Kontaktlinsen bzw. habe ich noch keine gefunden welche mir nicht ein schummeriges Gefühl vermitteln. Daher kam bei mir eine Oakley mit Korrekturgläsern, einmal Klarglas für Nachts/Winter/Bikepark (Gestell + Gläser ca. 500 Euro) und dieses Jahr noch einmal getönte Gläser ca. 400 Euro. Das funktioniert prima, aber eine Goggle wäre mir für den Bikepark viel lieber. Den Versuch mit einer Clip-Variante hatte ich auch schon unternommen, aber die Korrekturgläser sind so klein, dass das Sichtfeld nicht reicht und außerdem waren diese sofort beschlagen. Kann ich absolut nicht empfehlen.


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. August 2016)

Moin,

bei -1,75 würde ich komplett ohne fahren ;-)



Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Was meint ihr? Es wäre schon schön, auch auf dem RR mit Korrektur zu fahren, aber dann wiederum scheint mir die Lösung mit dem Clip eher für Leute gedacht zu sein, die Kontaktlinsen stören.



Guck mal hier:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/posts/13849167/

Also wenn du mit KL klar kommst, dann würde ich dabei bleiben.
Man ist dabei doch wesentlich flexibler was die Wahl der Bike-Brille angeht.
Und so teuer sind die beim richtigen Onlinehändler auch nicht.

Ich habe -6,5 und -4,5 und werde demnächst wohl oder übel einen Versuch mit KL starten.
Die Clip-Brillen sind imho alle ein mehr oder weniger schlechter (und dazu meistens auch noch recht teurer) Kompromiss.
Die SwissEye View und Vision sind wenigstens bezahlbar (um die 60 Euro + optische Gläser, z.B. Fielmann ECO ab 27,50).
Wenn sie denn zur Birne passen (Bügel sind etwas speziell geformt) evtl. einen Versuch wert.
Bei deinen Werten sollte es imho auch keine großartigen Probleme mit dem optischen Clip geben.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (20. August 2016)

Danke Leute, schonmal sehr hilfreiche Tipps! Swisseye scheint ordentlich, jedoch sagt mir deren Optik nicht soo zu (oder noch nicht genug angeguckt). 
Die Sache mit den leicht getönten Korrekturgläser ist, nicht nur sind sie teuer, sie sind auch nicht in jeder Situation (für mich) wünschenswert. Hatte da schon 1-2 unschöne Touren im Herbst/Winter, wenn das letzte bisschen Licht gebraucht wird.
Na dann - erstmal eine gute selbstönende; scheint, als gäbe es da jetzt mehr reduzierte Angebote als irgendein System mit Clip...

@uncle Ti: Also mit -1,75 ist es auf einem Trail nicht ganz so gechillt. Auf der Straße - was soll's  Den Thread zu den Korrekturbrillen hab ich schon gesehen, aber da geht es ja meistens um stark kurzsichtige mit Linsenunverträglichkeit   Tipp zu Linsen: Der Komfort fällt unterschiedlich aus und in der Anfangsphase fühlt es sich ganz anders an als nach einer gewissen Gewöhnung, wobei manche eben sich nie daran gewöhnen...

Wie gesagt, wirklich ruppelige Passagen würden doch zwangsläufig zu Problemen mit Clip führen? Oder ist das eher ein Vorurteil?


----------



## cxfahrer (20. August 2016)

Leicht getönt = 20%.

Das fahre ich auch an meiner selbsttönenden Specialzied (ohne Optik) bei Nightrides, ok ist halt dann etwas gelbstichig alles. Das selbsttönende an meiner alten Specialized hat mich eigentlich eh eher genervt. Bin mit dunklen Sonnenbrillen auch mal schon gegen einen Baum gefahren - das bringts nicht für MTB. Straße mag gehen.
Die Julbo habe ich schon vorher gekauft um zu testen, wie sie passt und ob sie beschlägt.

Für die 224€ bekomme ich exakt den Farbton der Specialized (Amber) nach Vorlage in die Julbo, gebogen versteht sich.
Ich habe nur -1 und keine Zylinder etc, da ist das wohl mit gebogenen Gläsern nicht so das Problem. Ein Bekannter hat an die -3 und Zylinder, da war gebogen nicht möglich. Er fährt mit seiner Alltags-Rayban - das halte ich aber für sehr nervig (Wind, Dreck).


----------



## Mr.Penguin (20. August 2016)

Ja, bei RR scheint dunkel getönt selbst dann Pflicht, wenn es keinen Sinn macht; sollte für mich eine selbstönende auch nur etwas zu dunkel werden - no go! Zwar klingt das mit der Julbo sehr gut, aber das ist doch ein Batzen Geld. Wären die Korrekturgläser selbstönend, wär' ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (20. August 2016)

Wenn du wirklich von den Linsen wegmöchtest, würde ich mich erstmal im Bereich der Arbeitsschutzbrillen umsehen, statt in der Sportecke. Antifog-Beschichtung etc. und Gläser mit Sehstärke gibts da auch, nur ungleich günstiger.

Wenn du bei den Linsen bleibst, was ich viel vernünftiger und flexibler finde, denk doch mal über Monatslinsen nach. Die gibts für 10€ das Paar, und wenn du sie nicht täglich drin hast, gibt es auch keinen Grund, sie nach einem Monat schon wegzuwerfen. Schaden nehmen die Linsen ja nur durch mechanischen Abrieb, oder dass das Hydrogel doch langsam mit Protein zukleistert, die werden ja nicht schlecht o.ä.  Da muss sich eine 400€ Brille erstmal über 3-4 Jahre refinanzieren, selnst wenn du die Linsen monatlich wechselst


----------



## Deleted253406 (20. August 2016)

Uvex hat echt einige schicke (verglasbare) Schutzbrillen im Angebot.
Die Verglasung kostet allerdings das gleiche wie bei den Sportbrillen :-(
Die optischen Gläser sind ja immer die gleichen.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (20. August 2016)

Gut, dann weiß ich schon so ziemlich, was es wird: Uvex Radical Pro, formtechnisch neutral, scheint etwas höherwertiger als so ne Rose und für meinen Geschmack gibt es ohnehin nicht viel Auswahl, Swiss Eyeund Co sähen bei mir nur aus wie Raumschiffe auf der Nase. Danke für die Tipps! Vielleicht hat ja noch wer einen Alternativvorschlag. Kriterium: Soll nicht komisch aussehen


----------



## Jocki (20. August 2016)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Gut, dann weiß ich schon so ziemlich, was es wird: Uvex Radical Pro, formtechnisch neutral, scheint etwas höherwertiger als so ne Rose und für meinen Geschmack gibt es ohnehin nicht viel Auswahl, Swiss Eyeund Co sähen bei mir nur aus wie Raumschiffe auf der Nase. Danke für die Tipps! Vielleicht hat ja noch wer einen Alternativvorschlag. Kriterium: Soll nicht komisch aussehen



Heißer Tipp: Ersetze "soll nicht komisch aussehen" durch " soll möglichst optimal passen"! Und nimm deinen Radhelm zur Anprobe mit.


----------



## on any sunday (21. August 2016)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wirklich ruppelige Passagen würden doch zwangsläufig zu Problemen mit Clip führen? Oder ist das eher ein Vorurteil?



Nach meiner Erfahrung ein Vorurteil.


----------



## dirk75 (21. August 2016)

Mr.Penguin schrieb:


> Danke Leute, schonmal sehr hilfreiche Tipps! Swisseye scheint ordentlich, jedoch sagt mir deren Optik nicht soo zu (oder noch nicht genug angeguckt).
> Die Sache mit den leicht getönten
> Korrekturgläser ist, nicht nur sind sie teuer, sie sind auch nicht in jeder Situation (für mich) wünschenswert. Hatte da schon 1-2 unschöne Touren im Herbst/Winter, wenn das letzte bisschen Licht gebraucht wird.
> Na dann - erstmal eine gute selbstönende; scheint, als gäbe es da jetzt mehr reduzierte Angebote als irgendein System mit Clip...
> ...



Kann dir noch Rodenstock als eingeschliffene Version  vorschlagen die haben eigene Gestelle (sind auch Alltagstauglich ) und man kann zw. verschiedenen Farben und Tönungen wählen.
Fahre selbst mit braun-gelben Gläsern mit 65% Tönung und komme damit bei allen Wetterlagen gut zurecht.
Lag damals bei ca.320€ bei -1,5 Korrektur  (2012)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobi29NRW (21. August 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> SwissEye Vision mit Wechselscheiben und Korrekturclip.
> Mit Einstärkengläsern bei Flmn unter €100,-; mit Bifokalgläsern bei Flmn €150,-.
> Mein Geheimtip. Passt perfekt. Habe bereits die zweite Vision, wegen Anpassung der Sehstärke nach drei Jahren. Da beschlägt nix.


@Edged Doofe Frage: Wer ist Flmn? Konnte dazu nix finden...


----------



## dirk75 (21. August 2016)

Würde mal auf Fielmann tippen.


----------



## Edged (21. August 2016)

dirk75 schrieb:


> Würde mal auf Fielmann tippen.


...


----------



## Mr.Penguin (21. August 2016)

So ganz entschlossen ist es noch nicht  Wenn der Fielmann was gutes bieten kann (da hat sich ein Kollege eine Lupenbrille machen lassen, richtig geil), dann kann das noch in Erwägung gezogen werden. Mal schauen.


----------



## palmilein (21. August 2016)

drobbel schrieb:
			
		

> Die gibts für 10€ das Paar, und wenn du sie nicht täglich drin hast, gibt es auch keinen Grund, sie nach einem Monat schon wegzuwerfen. Schaden nehmen die Linsen ja nur durch mechanischen Abrieb, oder dass das Hydrogel doch langsam mit Protein zukleistert, die werden ja nicht schlecht o.ä.  Da muss sich eine 400€ Brille erstmal über 3-4 Jahre refinanzieren, selnst wenn du die Linsen monatlich wechselst


Nur so: wenn du eine Milchpackung aufmachst und nur (k)einmal daraus trinkst... wird sie trotzdem mit der Zeit schlecht. 
Es hat einen Grund, warum die Zahl der Kontaktlinsenträger insgesamt in Deutschland stagniert. Die meisten Gründe das Thema Kontaktlinsne zu beenden ist eine Unverträglichkeit, die man sich "angeeignet" hat. 

Und @Mr.Penguin : -1,75 bedeutet ab ab circa 60cm unscharfe Sicht... du solltest auch beim RR eine Sehkorrektur tragen.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (21. August 2016)

Danke, ich weiß auch was eine Myopie bedeutet  Bleibt die Tatsache, das die bisher diskutierten Lösungen alle sehr teuer sind. Zumindest für mein Budget, da hilft es mich auch nicht von der Sinnhaftigkeit der Investition zu überzeugen (wo kein Geld ist... ist keins!)


----------



## Brewmaster (21. August 2016)

Brille24 ist doch bekannt. Die Brillen sind nicht schlecht und für max 130€ biste dabei.

Ob man die Firma mag oder nicht, ist egal, muss jeder selber wissen.

Meine wird mehr als scheiße behandelt und hat nach über einem Jahr keinen Kratzer und die Korrektur ist auch völlig i.O. Würde es sofort wieder so machen.


----------



## drobbel (21. August 2016)

palmilein schrieb:


> Nur so: wenn du eine Milchpackung aufmachst und nur (k)einmal daraus trinkst... wird sie trotzdem mit der Zeit schlecht.
> Es hat einen Grund, warum die Zahl der Kontaktlinsenträger insgesamt in Deutschland stagniert. Die meisten Gründe das Thema Kontaktlinsne zu beenden ist eine Unverträglichkeit, die man sich "angeeignet" hat.


In die Milch leer ich ja nicht regelmäßig Desinfektionsmittel und schrubbe die Milchtüte innen aus...  Vielleicht kommt eine solche Unverträglichkeit ja eher auch vom ständigen, täglichen Tragen und am besten noch über nacht vergessen...


----------



## Cpt. Crash (22. August 2016)

1.) sollte der Titel heißen "Brille mit Korrektur: Soll ichs wirklich machen oder lass ichs lieber sein" 
2.) kommst du doch mit Kontaktlinsen klar oder? Dann ist die Frage doch schon beantwortet. Egal welche Tages- und Nachtzeit, egal welche Witterung du kannst die Brille auswählen die DU willst. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ExcelBiker (22. August 2016)

Mein System: Adidas Terrex Fast (gibt's die überhaupt noch?). Die Brille hat einen umlaufenden Rand, Wechselgläser (verschiedene Tönungen), einen einclipbaren Anti-Zugluft-Rahmen (kann auch mit Gummi hinten rum als mini-Goggle" verwendet werden, hab ich aber noch nicht gemacht), und einclipbare optische Gläser. Der Vorteil für mich ist, daß ich damit die Tönungen wechseln kann (ich habe dunkel ca. 80%, mittleres Orange ca. 40% und klar), ohne dabei die optischen Eigenschaften zu verändern. Mit dem Anti-Zugluft-Rahmen kann ich die Belüftung verstellen (schnell abwärts oder langsam aufwärts), ist auch bei Skitouren sehr praktisch. Und falls ich die optische Korrektur verändern müßte, könnte ich den Rest der Brille weiter verwenden. Die Clips sitzen bombenfest, auch bei übelsten Rüttelpassagen.

Der Nachteil der Konstruktion ist, wenn mal was beschlägt, dann gerne zwischen Scheibe und Clip, wo man nicht einmal schnell abwischen kann.

Was auch wichtig ist, daß der Rahmen einen ausreichenden Abstand zwischen Augen und Clip ermöglicht. Bei einer anderen Brille war dieser Abstand zu klein und meine Wimpern sind am Clip gestreift. Sehr unangenehm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drobbel (22. August 2016)

Bei den Brillen mit denen ihr schon Erfahrung habt: Wie stark ausgeprägt ist denn die Verzerrung, bemerkt ihr das bei diesen Brillen überhaupt? Wenn ich meine 7€-Bolle-Brille aufziehe, fühle ich mich durch die leicht veränderte Optik für zwei drei Fahrten super unsicher und unwohl...


----------



## ExcelBiker (22. August 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> Wie stark ausgeprägt ist denn die Verzerrung,


Welche Verzerrung meinst Du? Die von der optischen Korrektur, oder die von den normalen (getönten) Scheiben?

Die normalen Scheiben sollten eigentlich nicht (wesentlich) verzerren.

Bei der optischen Korrektur ist eine Verzerrung immer systembedingt vorhanden. Am Anfang mit Brille (unabhängig vom biken) war das schon gewöhnungsbedürftig. Inzwischen schalte ich aber recht schnell zwischen mit oder ohne Brille um. Bei mir ist nur ein lustiger Effekt: Ich bike nur mit Brille, zu Fuß aber nur ohne Korrektur. Wenn ich beim biken kurz das Radl schieben/tragen muß, bin ich im kraxeligen Terrain erst mal leicht unsicher, weil zu Fuß mit Brille.


----------



## drobbel (22. August 2016)

Ich meine die leichte Verzerrung, die man schon durch die normalen Scheiben bekommt, denn die sind ja auch gewölbt.


----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2016)

drobbel schrieb:


> Ich meine die leichte Verzerrung, die man schon durch die normalen Scheiben bekommt, denn die sind ja auch gewölbt.


Normale Scheiben ohne Optik verzerren doch nicht...?
Zumindest kenn ich das von keiner meiner Sonnebrillen, weder Oakley, noch Julbo, noch Specialized.


----------



## ExcelBiker (22. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Normale Scheiben ohne Optik verzerren doch nicht...?


Doch. Nur sollte die Verzerrung so gering sein, daß es nicht stört. Deswegen wird ja auch ein größerer Aufwand mit gewölbten Gläsern, hochwertige Materialien etc. betrieben, um diese Verzerrungen zu vermindern. Nur spielen da auch Augenabstand, Abstand Auge-Scheibe etc. rein, und die sind individuell unterschiedlich. 

Es gibt Leute, denen eine Verzerrung total egal ist, und welche, die da sehr empflindlich darauf reagieren. @drobbel scheint da zur sensibleren Sorte zu gehören. Da rentiert es sich wohl, mal deutlich mehr als 7€ für eine Brille zu investieren.


----------



## hasardeur (22. August 2016)

Durch die stark gebogenen Gläser vieler Radbrillen, müssen diese asphärisch geschliffen werden, sonst bekommt man Verzerrungen im äußeren Sehbereich. Das ist es auch, was die Gläser teuer macht. Die Gläser werden direkt an die Brille angepasst. Bei meiner Swisseye Concept kostete ein Glas 110€ bei Fielmann. Bei Clip-Einsätzen ist das nicht der Fall, da die Gläser kleiner sind, dafür hat man auch ein eingeschränktes Sichtfeld und schaut manchmal sogar über den Rand des Korrektur-Clips, was echt blöd ist.
Die Swisseye Concept ist etwas schwerer, aber solange es keine echte und bezahlbare Alternative gibt, ist es noch immer mein Favorit. Die magnetisch befestigten Vorsatzscheiben sind wirklich gut und halten selbst Stürze aus. Man muss keine Angst haben, dass sie sich auch auf rumpeligsten Geläuf lösen. Die dunklen Scheiben haben sogar Polfilter.
Größter Vorteil: Wenn es mal dunkel wird, wandert die Vorsatzscheibe schnell während der Fahrt in die Hosentasche und weiter gehts. Für die Heimfahrt im Auto muss man auch keine zweite Brille dabei haben.


----------



## Edged (22. August 2016)

Für Sportbrillen mit Korrekturclip gilt nach meiner Erfahrung Folgendes:

Eine Brille (mit Einstärkengläsern) darf keine Verzerrungen haben. Falls doch, taugt sie nix.

Anders sieht das bei Gleitsichtgläsern aus. Die haben, je nach Glasqualität besonders im preiswerten Bereich, starke Verzerrungen. Das ist beim biken sehr hinderlich.

Von daher sollten Biker, Motorradfahrer etc. *Bifokalgläser* bevorzugen. Da ist in das Einstärkenglas ein Nahbereichsfenster eingearbeitet. Der scharfe Mittelbereich fehlt dann zwar, aber der wird beim Sport eh' nicht benötigt. Die Ferne bleibt so in allen Blickwinkeln scharf.
Ein weiterer Vorteil von Bifokalgläsern ist, dass sie sehr preiswert sind. Durch die Vorsatzgläser einer Sportbrille braucht's auch keine Entspiegelung der Korrekturgläser. Das wäre rausgeworfenes Geld. Die Vorsatzscheibe ist/sollte bereits entspiegelt sein.


----------



## hasardeur (22. August 2016)

Edged schrieb:


> Eine Brille (mit Einstärkengläsern) darf keine Verzerrungen haben. Falls doch, taugt sie nix.



Je nach Biegung des Glases, der Optiker spricht von Kurve, ist ein asphärischer Schliff nötig. Mit der Qualität des Materials hat das nichts zu tun, sondern mit der Qualität der Beratung und des Schliffs. Ohne diesen Schliff gibt es Verzerrungen. Mit Gleitsichtgläsern hat das nichts zu tun.



Edged schrieb:


> Von daher sollten Biker, Motorradfahrer etc. *Bifokalgläser* bevorzugen.



Ab einem gewissen Alter und nur dann, wenn man den Nahbereich auch wirklich braucht (ca. 0,5 m). Ich brauche diesen Bereich beim Biken nicht, fahre aber auch ohne Tacho oder GPS. 



Edged schrieb:


> Durch die Vorsatzgläser einer Sportbrille braucht's auch keine Entspiegelung der Korrekturgläser.



Ja, auf der Frontseite. Entspiegelung braucht man eigentlich nur auf der Innenseite. Dort ist sie aber auch bei Sonnen- und Sportbrillen sinnvoll, sofern von hinten oder der Seite Licht eintreten kann.
Am wenigsten sinnvoll ist Entspiegelung bei verspiegelten Gläsern


----------



## cxfahrer (22. August 2016)

hasardeur schrieb:


> Ab einem gewissen Alter und nur dann, wenn man den Nahbereich auch wirklich braucht ..


 
Daher habe ich eh immer eine billige Lesehilfe im Rucksack, sonst finde ich ja das Loch im Reifen nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Edged (22. August 2016)

cxfahrer schrieb:


> Daher habe ich eh immer eine billige Lesehilfe im Rucksack, sonst finde ich ja das Loch im Reifen nicht.


Dann komm mal in mein Alter. Da brauchste den Nahbereich ständig, um den Klingelköppel sicher zu finden. 
Ich halte nämlich immer voll drauf. Altersbedingt ...


----------



## Mr.Penguin (22. August 2016)

Gut, die Entscheidung ist gefallen: Es ist eine klassische Sportbrille geworden mit 3 Wechselgläsern, und zwar die Alpina Tri-Scray; machte einen etwas besseren Eindruck als die Radical pro. Habe die bei Amazon bestellt, sollte sie nicht passen, wird sie zurück geschickt, wenn auch ich kein Freund des ganzen, bisweilen in den Rückgaberechtsmissbrauch ausufernden Umtauschens bin.

Denn es gab noch einen weiteren Punkt, der mir so Eingefallen ist: Monatslinsen sind (inzwischen?) verdammt günstig und selbst bei nicht regelmäßigen Tragen sollte ich günstiger wegkommen. Das Argument mit der Milchtüte zieht nicht, da die Linsen in einer Reinigungsmittelsuppe lagern und sie nicht wie Milch oxidieren, da möchte ich bitte fundierte Beispiele als solche cleveren Analogien. Zumindest hier steht doch schon genau das Gegenteil (weitere Recherche überlasse ich den Forenexperten  )

Leider ist das mit der Verträglichkeit sehr individuell. Nur ist mir ebenso die Gefahr, eine Fertigbrille mit optischen Fehlern zu erhalten - zumindest aus dem günstigen Bereich - bei der ich dann noch nicht einmal die Tönung anpassen kann, zu groß. Da mein Sehorgan ganz wunderbar mit Linsen zurecht kommt und jetzt zB die Gefahr, gegen einen Baum zu knallen meiner Meinung nach wegen einer unzureichenden Brille (zB schlechte Sicht bei Dämmerung, weil ich mir nur eine 30% getönte Korrekturbrille kaufen würde) zu groß ist, bleibe ich erstmal bei der normalen Brille.
Wenn ich eines Tages die Knete habe, um mir mit den besten photochromatischen Gläsern eine hochwertige Brille bauen zu lassen, werde ich umsteigen. Kann noch eine Weile dauern


----------



## palmilein (22. August 2016)

Na gut, dann packen wir mal die Schreibkeule aus. 

*Verzerrungen in einer Sportbrille*
Die Verzerrungen, von denen hier gesprochen wird, treten immer bei schrägen Blickbewegungen und/oder verkippten Brillengläser auf. 
Bestes Beispiel sind stinknormale Plangläser, wenn sie mit einer Verkippung vor das eigene Auge gehalten werden. Die Schärfe bleibt zwar irgendwo erhalten, aber dennoch verzerrt sich das entstehende Bild. Stichwort hierzu: Astigmatismus Schiefer Bündel. Hinzu kommt beim Blick mit zwei Augen, dass es zu einer prismatischen Abweichung der Lichtstrahlen kommt, die wiederum auf Dauer durch das Auge kompensiert werden müssen und daher auch zu den bekannten Anstrengungen führen. 
Hochwertige Sportbrillen gleichen das mit einem sogenannten Kompensationsprisma aus. Das erkennt man daran, dass die Gläser zur Nase hin dicker werden. Dabei spielt es keine Rolle, ob es für Rechts und Links einzelne Gläser sind oder eine durchgehende Scheibe. 

Dieses Kompensationsprisma wird dann natürlich auch bei Gläsern mit Sehstärke notwendig. Anders als bei den allermeisten Alltagsbrillen die nur eine sehr geringe bis gar keine Durchbiegung (Kurve) aufweisen, ist es nämlich dann in Sportbrillen definitiv notwendig. Entsprechend der unterschiedlichen Dioptrien, Augenabstand, Durchblickshöhe und Durchbiegung der Sportbrille beim Träger, müssen diese Gläser individuell berechnet und gefertigt werden. Selbst Innen-Clips weisen schon meist eine stärkere Durchbiegung als Alltagsbrillen auf, daher sollte man auch hier entsprechend berechnete Clip-Gläser verwenden. Andernfalls kann es zu Unverträglichkeiten kommen. 
Das nicht auf die Kurve abgestimmte Gläser wesentlich günstiger sind, ist vollkommen klar. Aber unter Umständen zahlt man dann eben das entsprechende Lehrgeld. 

Auch die besten Sportbrillengläser am Markt, werden am Rand Unschärfen aufweisen. Dieser Effekt wird sich wohl oder überl nicht reduzieren lassen. Hängt natürlich einerseits mit dem beidäugigen Sehen, der unterschiedlichen Sehstärke und der Durchbiegung der Sportbrille ab. 
Die meisten Glashersteller verwenden bei den Sportbrillengläser von vornherein eh schon die beste Berechnungsgrundlage zur Herstellung der Oberflächenoptiken, da eine Einschränkung im Blickfeld bei Sportbrillen viel gravierender auffällt als bei Alltagsbrillen. (die Glasbreite ist wesentlich höher, die Durchbiegung stärker - genau die Vorteile die ja eine Sportbrille ausmachen soll)


*Kontaktlinsen-Pflege & Hygiene*
Das blöde an Kontaktlinsen: sie sind wirklich eine super Ergänzung zur Brille und das eine sollte das andere nie ausschließen. (Natürlich denkt der Augenoptiker nur an Profit, aber wahrscheinlich jeder Augenoptiker kennt die verzweifelten Kunden, die eine Bindehautentzündung haben, Kontaktlinsen für eine Weile nicht tragen können und aufeinmal eine Brille hergezaubert werden soll)
Das Thema lässt einfach gesagt mit Zähneputzen gleichsetzen. Es gilt die Grundregel regelmäßig sie kontrollieren zu lassne und sich an die Empfehlungen zu halten, damit man lange daran freude hat. Sobald man etwas damit "herumschlampt", werden die Augen drunter leiden. 
Zähne lassen sich nur leichter einfacher ersetzen als Hornhäute.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Kontaktlinsen werden immer auf den aktuellen Zustand eurer Hornhaut, Tränenfilm und Tragesituation angepasst. Sobald sich einer dieser Faktoren ändert, kann es sein, dass man auch etwas an den Kontaktlinsen oder der Pflege ändern muss. 
Das gilt schon damit los, dass sehr viele Kontaktlinsenträger die einfachse Hygieneregel "versemmeln": Hände waschen, bevor man das eigene Auge anfässt. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit an Infektionen oder Reizungen am Auge zu leiden ist bei Kontaktlinsenträgern nur deshalb höher, weil sie sich viel öfters ans Auge fassen. Man kann es nur immer wieder gebetsmühlenartig _herunterrasseln _und erklären: Hygiene fängt beim Händewaschen an. 

Wenn leider schon das Händewaschen als zu lästig empfunden wird, dann sollte man das Thema Kontaktlinse nochmal für sich überdenken, denn es geht ja schließlich weiter.
Den einfachsten Hygieneaufwand stellen die Tageslinsen da, da sie ja nur für ein Einmalgebrauch hergenommen werden sollen. Die Sparfüchse, die meinen sie können eine Tageslinse auch länger verwenden: macht es nur und freut euch entweder auf sehr individuell-angepasste formstabile Linsen, die viel Sauerstoff an euer Auge lassen oder eine Unverträglichkeit von Weichlinsen, weil die Hornhaut bei kleinsten Einschränkungen im Stoffwechsel "VERGISS ES!" _schreit_. -> Augen tränen sofort, Fremdkörpergefühl, Augenrötung etc. 

Warum das so ist: der Kunststoff der Tageslinsen ist ein anderer als bei Wochen-, Monats- und Jahreslinsen. Auch weiche Kontaktlinsen haben Beschichtungen die sich abnutzen und die unterschiedliche Auswirkungen haben. Außerdem ist der Kunststoff selbst unterschiedlich in seinem Wassergehalt und viele Linsen neigen dazu Tränenflüßigkeit abzuzwacken. Das hat nicht nur auf Auswirkungen auf den Tränenfilm und kann dadurch die Tragesituation durch mehrfaches Tragen verändern, es verändert auch die Linse im Inneren. Das führt zu schlechteren Sauerstoffwerten bei der Durchlässigkeit und auch das Proteinreste Bakterien und Keimen einen idealen Nährungsboden schaffen.

Es gibt verschiedene Reinigungs- & Desinfektionssysteme, aber die meisten sind zum Beispiel schwächer in ihrer Wirkung als die Reiniger bei Formstabilen Linsen. Ein sehr gutes System sind zum Beispiel die Wasserstoffperoxidlösungen, die auch leicht mechanisch die Oberflächen der Linsen reinigen. Das System braucht aber auch etwas mehr Anwendungsschritte und ist daher für die meisten zu "umständlich", da sie das Thema Kontaktlinsen so einfach wie möglich halten wollen. 

@Mr.Penguin : Witzigerweise steht in dem Artikel doch genau drin, dass man die Linsen definitiv nicht länger als die angegebene Zeit tragen sollte. Das bezieht sich nicht auf die Haltbarkeit im Auslieferungszustand, sondern nach dem Öffnen. Genau eben wie bei einer Milch auch. Wenn sie 4 Wochen haltbar ist, heißt das nicht, dass sie 4 Wochen geöffnet bleiben kann. Daher mein banaler Vergleich mit Milch. 

Es ist lobenswert, dass du der Sehschärfe aufm Trail und auf der Straße Achtung schenkst. Aber an der falschen Stelle mit den Kontaktlinsen zu sparen wird dir definitiv auf Dauer keinen Spaß bringen. Halte dich an die Pflegeanweisungen und lass den Sitz der Kontaktlinsen und deine Hornhaut regelmäßig (einmal im Jahr) kontrollieren. Dann kann man rechtzeitig Auffälligkeiten erkennen und die Alternativen vorschlagen. Sei es in der Pflege, dem Kontaktlinsenmaterial oder den Umgang mit den Linsen selbst (z.B. nicht mehr im Büro).


Kurze persönliche Note: Ja, als Augenoptiker will ich Geld verdienen. Das wollen wahrscheinlich die meisten in ihrem Job. Ja, mein Job macht mir verdammt viel Spaß, deswegen schreib ich auch so viel über das Thema in meiner Freizeit (hab mir heute einen Tag Erholung nach einer Rennsteig-Tour gegönnt  ). Nein, die Zeiten in den Augenoptiker sich wie "Apotheker" fühlen durften, sind vorbei. 
Kontaktlinsen sind für die meisten ein unrentables Geschäft, aber dennoch gehören sie zum Vollsortiment dazu und sind eben zusammen mit der Brille eine wunderbare Möglichkeit um eine Fehlsichtigkeit nicht als Handicap zu verstehen.
Am meisten profitiere ich von einer langfristigen Kundenbeziehung, daher bringen mir überteuerte Preise gar nichts. Dennoch muss ich für die Kontrolle für Kontaktlinsen Geld verlangen, denn würd ich sie in die Kontaktlinsen einkalkulieren, dann wären die Preise dafür noch krasser im Unterschied zu Internetpreisen. 
Ich berate daher ehrlich und offen zu dem Thema. Das interessiert die meisten Geldbeutel recht wenig, ich weiß, aber bitte schenkt dem Thema einfach ein bisschen Beachtung, bevor ihr über die Preise schimpft. 
Ich bin derjenige, der Ansprechpartner ist, wenn was nicht passt und bin auch dafür verantwortlich, wenn Linsen Probleme bereiten, wenn ich sie auch angepasst habe. Daher werd ich garantiert alles tun, damit sie auch passen. Das ist die beste Versorgung für Euch und die beste Werbung für mich.


----------



## Mr.Penguin (22. August 2016)

@palmilein : Ich kann deinen Standpunkt zu 100% nachvollziehen, nur meinte ich ja: Es ist auch zulässig, weiche Linsen über sehr lange Zeiträume zu verwenden, solange man sie eben nicht mehr als 30x trägt. Zumindest verstehe ich die Aussage so: "Spätestens nach einem halben Jahr, so der Berufsverband der Augenärzte, sollten sie gewechselt werden". Wobei ich leider nirgendwo nachlesen kann, was die Aufbrauchfrist laut Hersteller ist, MHD ist ja klar. Ach, dazu gibt es sicher einige Studien, ist ja auch für Augenärzte von Interesse.

Auch wenn du Optiker bist, würde ich nicht einmal unterstellen, dass es dir ums Verkaufen geht. Eher untergraben diese ganzen Linsen ein wenig den ursprünglichen Sinn eines Optikers, zumal man da ja einfach nur irgendwas aussucht undn sich aus dem Internet schicken lässt. Genau das Gegenteil der Individuell durch den Optiker gefertigten Brille. Da mein baldiger Beruf auch sehr viel mit individueller Handarbeit zu tun haben wird, würde mir nicht einfallen, über Preise eines aus Handarbeit entstandenen Produkts zu schimpfe. Deswegen ist das Konzept von Läden wie Brille24 für meinen Geschmack ziemlich unschön: Vom Optiker ermittelte Werte abgreifen und zu Dumpingpreisen in China fertigen lassen... schon ein wenig hinterhältig, dann muss wohl der Optiker vor Ort die Vermessung künftig separat abrechnen! Aber die Branche ist ja ohnehin von krassen Preiskämpfen gezeichnent.
Jedenfalls: Ich kriege nichts ordentliches für unter 100€. Kann ich verstehen, aber die beschriebene Alternative scheint ganz gut zu funktionieren. Gerne komme ich zu dir und lasse mir etwas bauen, sobald ich ein anständiges Gehalt beziehe


----------



## drobbel (22. August 2016)

Interessant, ich habe keine Ahnung, inwieweit meine Monatslinsen auf meine Augen abgestimmt sind, meine Tageslinsen (für "unhygienische Dinge wie Wassersport und Festivals  ) sind es sicher nicht. Mein Optiker hat da auch nie ein Wort drüber verloren.


----------



## palmilein (22. August 2016)

Es gibt bei den Weichlinsen ja auch mehr als die Tages- und Monatslinsen. Zum Beispiel auch Jahreslinsen bzw. Halbjahreslinsen. Das ist verstehe ich nämlich darunter. 
Die Jahreslinsen sind zum Beispiel genauso intensiv zu pflegen wie die formstabilen Linsen. Logisch, wenn die Linse ein halbes Jahr getragen wird, dann muss sie auch entsprechend häufig gepflegt werden.

Ich lese hier sehr gerne in den Threads um das Thema mit und aus Sicht der meisten verstehe ich vollkommen die Handhabung auch online die Sachen zu kaufen. Die Preisdiskussion wollte ich in dem Sinne auch gar  nicht anstoßen, sorry an der Stelle. Wichtiger ist mir eher der Standpunkt: der Mehrpreis, den man zahlen muss um zu checken, dass die Linsen und das Drumherum noch okay ist, ist viel geringer, als der Aufwand für Linsen und Lösungen, wenn es dann zu einer Unverträglichkeit kommt. 
Hätte ich gleich so formulieren sollen... 

Support your local dealer, es gibt bestimmt auch in deiner Nähe einen kompetenten Augenoptiker, der dich mit einer Sportbrille wunderbar versorgen kann. Danke aber an der Stelle. 


Der Clou der weichen Linsen ist natürlich spontane Verträglichkeit und viel Anpassen kann man theoretisch nicht. Darum gehts aber bei den Linsen selbst gar nicht, sondern man checkt ja vorher ob die Linsen zu dir bzw. deiner Hornhaut passen. Deswegen gibt es auch bei Tages- und Monatslinsen erstmals Testlinsen, die du selbst testen musst und die dann auch beim Tragen kontrolliert werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## murmel04 (23. August 2016)

Leider gehöre ich auch zu den Menschen die seit einiger Zeit mit dieser völlig unnützen "Alterweitsichtigkeit" gestraft sind .
Bis jetzt hatte ich echt niedrige Werte, (-0,5/-0,75 low) trage allerdings Gleitsichtgläser in der Brille bzw auch Gleitsichtkontaktlinsen.
Bei Kontaktlinsen die Tageslinsen, weil wir es bis jetzt noch nicht geschafft haben die passenderen Monatslinsen zu finden.
Tageslinsen sind halt echt empfindlich und ich hab schon einige platt gemacht egal ob beim raus oder rein machen.
Aber leider brauche ich sie um das Navi lesen zu können....


Heut Abend muss neu geschaut werden es passt nicht mehr.
Wahrscheinlich leider auch die Brille was wieder teuer wird.
Brille auch deshalb weil die Gleitsichtkontaktlinsen am PC/Arbeit bis jetzt nicht so der Hit sind.

Also meine Empfehlung wäre Linsen und normale Brille zum Biken.
Man ist einfach flexibler.
Solange ich nicht aufs navi schaun muss oder sonst was lesen muss (Speisekarte oder so) kann ich auch ganz gut ohne sehhilfe fahren, mach ich im Auto auch.

Grüße


----------



## ExcelBiker (23. August 2016)

@palmilein , gibt es tatsächlich Gleitsichtkontaktlinsen, wie es @murmel04 beschreibt? Nach meinem Verständnis kann es das gar nicht geben. Kannst Du mich da aufklären, wie das funktioniert?


----------



## ron101 (23. August 2016)

Multifocal Linsen gibt es von verschiedenen Herstellern:
https://www.acuvue.ch/content/exzellenter-sehkomfort-über-alle-entfernungen
Wird wohl so ähnlich funktionieren wie bei den Torischen, die müssen auch einrasten damit die Korrektur stimmt.

Habe die Multifocal noch nie ausprobiert.
Trage täglich Tageslinsen, habe keine Brille mehr.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Deleted 217350 (23. August 2016)

ExcelBiker schrieb:


> @palmilein , gibt es tatsächlich Gleitsichtkontaktlinsen, wie es @murmel04 beschreibt? Nach meinem Verständnis kann es das gar nicht geben. Kannst Du mich da aufklären, wie das funktioniert?



Gibt es, nennt sich meist "Multifokal-Linsen", gibt's u. a. bei Mr. Spex
https://www.misterspex.de/kontaktlinsen/multifokale-kontaktlinsen


----------



## hasardeur (23. August 2016)

Mich würde auch interessieren, wie das mit den Multifokal-Linsen funktioniert. Dass sie, ähnlich torischen Linsen, eine vorgeschriebenen "Einbaulage" haben müssen, ist klar. Multifokale Brillen funktioieren aber durch die Verlagerung der Blickachse durch sich bewegende Augen. Die Linse wird in Relation zur Pupille immer positions-stabil bleiben.


----------



## ron101 (23. August 2016)

Gehe davon aus, dass die auch nur im Blickfeld nach unten, wie bei einer Brille die Lesekorrektur drin haben.

Cheers
ron


----------



## Mr.Penguin (23. August 2016)

palmilein schrieb:


> Es gibt bei den Weichlinsen ja auch mehr als die Tages- und Monatslinsen. Zum Beispiel auch Jahreslinsen bzw. Halbjahreslinsen. Das ist verstehe ich nämlich darunter.
> Die Jahreslinsen sind zum Beispiel genauso intensiv zu pflegen wie die formstabilen Linsen. Logisch, wenn die Linse ein halbes Jahr getragen wird, dann muss sie auch entsprechend häufig gepflegt werden.
> 
> Ich lese hier sehr gerne in den Threads um das Thema mit und aus Sicht der meisten verstehe ich vollkommen die Handhabung auch online die Sachen zu kaufen. Die Preisdiskussion wollte ich in dem Sinne auch gar  nicht anstoßen, sorry an der Stelle. Wichtiger ist mir eher der Standpunkt: der Mehrpreis, den man zahlen muss um zu checken, dass die Linsen und das Drumherum noch okay ist, ist viel geringer, als der Aufwand für Linsen und Lösungen, wenn es dann zu einer Unverträglichkeit kommt.
> ...



Ja, dann habe ich das wohl falsch verstanden, die Hersteller wären ja dumm, ihre Monatslinsen dann für einen längeren Zeitraum zulassen, ergäbe ja indirekt geringeren Absatz.

Derweil ist meine Alpina angekommen. Tolle Brille, ich mag das gerade Erscheinungsbild und sie sitz mit den Nasenpads noch einen Tacken besser als meine alte Rose, welcher auch von einen Kollegen ein bereits sehr guter Sitz attestiert wurde. Mal abgesehen von den Wechselscheiben. Da ich auch die bisweilen "gefürchteten" Bausch-Tageslinsen vertrage, kostet ein paar 50 Cent... Das geht doch noch!

Mich würde interessieren, ob ein Optiker auch für Brillen mit Wechselgläsern eine Korrektur möglich machen kann. Ach, und was hältst du von dieser Technik, auf die Scheiben der Sonnenbrille korriegierende Linsen/Folien zu kleben? Ein Kollege nutzt das, sieht interessant aus, schein aber nicht sehr verbreitet.


----------



## palmilein (26. August 2016)

Stichwort *Gleitsicht-Kontaktlinsen*:








Es gibt drei Arten, wobei es theoretisch noch weitere Unterarten gibt und die Monovision (ein Auge Ferne, eines Nähe). Letzteres würd ich aber mal großzügig ausklammern, denn es ist in den meisten Fällen die schlechteste Anpassungsart. 

Die Idee hinter den Konzepten sind unterschiedlich. Die einfachste Erklärung liefert die Translating Darstellung, denn sie funktioniert fast genauso wie ein Gleitsichtglas beziehungsweise wie ein Bifokalglas (Zweistärkenglas). 
Wenn wir lesen, geschieht das fast immer mit eine Augenbewegung nach unten. Dadurch rutscht man bei der Linse auch in den Nahbereich rein, da sie vom Unterlied leicht verkeilt wird und nicht ganz nach unten mitdreht. 

Die Konzentrische Lösung erzeugt im Prinzip zwei Bilder auf der Netzhaut gleichzeitig und das Hirn wird nun mehr gefragt, auf welches der Bilder es sich gerade einstellt um entweder die Nähe oder die Ferne scharf zu haben. 

Die Asphäre gibt es in zwei Versionen: Nähe in der Mitte und Ferne außen oder umgedreht.
Der Begriff Asphäre ist hier aber ein bisschen verwirrend, denn den gibt es auch bei Einstärken-Kontaktlinsen und Brillengläsern und hat dann nichts mit der Nähe zu tun. 

Ehrlich gesagt ist das System, dass ihr bekommt vollkommen wurscht, solang es funktioniert. Daher gibt es im Gleitsicht-Kontaktlinsenbereich auch unter Umständen mehrere Anläufe. Auch die Dominanz eines Auges ist hier immer mitenscheidend und muss berücksichtigt werden. 




			
				Mr.Penguin schrieb:
			
		

> Mich würde interessieren, ob ein Optiker auch für Brillen mit Wechselgläsern eine Korrektur möglich machen kann. Ach, und was hältst du von dieser Technik, auf die Scheiben der Sonnenbrille korriegierende Linsen/Folien zu kleben? Ein Kollege nutzt das, sieht interessant aus, schein aber nicht sehr verbreitet.


Also es lassen sich inzwischen sehr viele Sportbrillen mit Stärkengläsern austatten, aber nicht alle sind danach noch mit der Wechselfunktion geeignet. Das hängt ganz stark vom System der Gläserfixierung ab und muss immer individuell von Modell zu Modell begutachtet werden.
Die Folientechnologie gibt es in zwei Versionen: fest verklebt mit einer "Tragscheibe" wie zum Beispiel bei Oakley bei den Modellen der Radar-Serie oder Jawbreaker oder M-Frame. 
Und es gibt solche Lösungen wie bei der Swiss Eye Outbreak und ähnlichen Kandidaten.

Beide Varianten sehen meiner Meinung nach kacke aus. Bei Oakley kosten sie richtig Geld, halten aber auch einwandfrei. Ob der Style dann noch mit einer Oakley verträglich ist, muss man selbst entscheiden. 
Bei der Outbreak hab ich mir den "Spaß" mal selbst gegönnt und hab es nach 2 Minuten im Geschäft schon gelassen. Meiner Meinung & Tests nach absolut unnütz. Zwar billig, aber wenn du es nicht nutzen kannst, ist es dann doch zu teuer.


----------



## Keepiru (26. August 2016)

Also.... bei den einschlägigen Versendern gibt es gute Linsen für ~60ct das Stück. 
Ich komme z.b. sehr gut mit der Linsenplatz Hausmarke klar. Die sitzen gut, fliegen ganz selten raus usw. 
Nur ganz kurze Hausrunden fahre ich mit einer leicht getönten Billigbrille. 
Ich weiss nicht wie das bei euch ist, aber bei mir sind Brillen auf dem Rad echte Verschleissteile. Irgendwie bin ich nicht mehr bereit mir da irgendwas hochpreisiges auf die Nase zu setzen. Bei richtigen Gehacke ist eine Goggle ohnehin nicht zu ersetzen. Brillenclip in der Google beschlägt bei mir (und bei den meisten) ständig.... ist also in den meisten Fällen völlig unbrauchbar.

Wenn man nur eine normale Fehlsichtigkeit hat, also keine massive Zylinderproblematik oder ähnliches hat die Kontaktlinsen schwierig oder unmöglich machen, sollte man einfach die 1,20 für die Kontaktlinsen pro Tour einkalkulieren. Reifenverschleiss ist teurer. ^^

Anmerkung am Rande: Ich hatte schon mehrfach Kontaktlinsen probiert, und immer gedacht ich vertrage keine. Mit den Modernen Linsen scheint so gut wie jeder klar zu kommen. Man muss sich einfach ein bischen dran gewöhnen.


----------



## der_raubfisch (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich belebe das Thema aus aktuellem Anlass wieder...

Ich bin jahrelang mit meiner normalen Alltagsbrille gefahren, hab es jetzt aber leid. Früher ging es auch ganz ohne, da reichte dann die gute alte Oakley Minute aus, mittlerweile ist mir das zu heikel (-2,0). Nun möchte ich eine Brille für das Gelände mit Sehstärke anschaffen, Kontaktlinsen mag ich nicht, sind daher raus.

Über die verschiedenen Möglichkeiten hatte ich mich informiert (Clip, Direktverglasung) und werde eine Auswahl an Brillen beim örtlichen Optiker (Flmn.) probieren. Von der Cliplösung hört man auch die verschiedensten Meinungen, ich werde es probieren, aber wenn die Gläser zu dicht am Auge sind, denke ich schön, dass mir das nicht gefällt. Weiterhin sollen sie relativ empfindlich gegen Beschlagen sein.

Was mir gut gefällt ist die Direktverglasung, hier denke ich speziell an Oakley. Als mögliche Modelle stehen für mich die Flack 2.0 und die Radar zur Auswahl. Bei der Radar werden die Korrekturgläser in vorgefertigte Aussparungen gesetzt, die Optik muss ich mir live anschauen, auf Bildern sieht das merkwürdig aus.
Wie wird das bei der Flack eingearbeitet, ist das einzelne Glas komplett korrigiert? 

Und funktioniert das auch bei Photochromic Gläsern?

Danke für euer Feedback!

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Roudy-Radler (18. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre jetzt seit 20 Jahren mit Clip-In Brillen.
Ja, sie beschlagen mal. Aber das tuen alle Brillen früher oder später.
Hin und wieder stoße ich mit den Wimpern an, daran habe ich mich gewöhnt.

Aktuell SwissEye Novena RX und Move RX von Amazon als Schnapper für 40,- € incl. je einem Adapter + 60,-€ fürs verglasen
Move = selbsttönend
Novena = mit 3 Scheiben


----------



## TTT (18. Juli 2017)

Bin Jahrelang eine Brille mit Direktverglasung gefahren. Als die durch war, hab ich bei keinem örtlichen Optiker mehr eine bekommen und bin dann auf Clip gewechselt. Für mich ein großer Mist! Bei Regen und Schlamm hast du 4 Flächen, an denen Beschlag, Regen und Matsch haften. Absoluter Blindflug. Deswegen fahre ich inzwischen wieder mit meiner normalen Brille. Die nächste wird entweder wieder eine Direktverglaste werden oder einen neue Alltagsbrille mit Kunststoffgläsern!


----------



## ExcelBiker (18. Juli 2017)

Ich fahre seit einigen Jahren mit Clip. Bei feuchtem, kühlen Wetter ist das Beschlagen ein Problem, besonders zwischen den Gläsern. Sonst ist das System Top. Ich habe eine Adidas Terrex Fast, die hat genug Abstand zwischen Augen und Clip, so daß ich nicht mit den Wimpern anstoße. Die Terrex hat für mich den Vorteil, daß ich dort Wechselgläser mit verschiedenen Tönungen verwenden kann. Und die kann ich halt weiterverwenden, wenn der Clip eine andere Stärke benötigen sollte (war bei mir jetzt fällig).


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juli 2017)

Direktverglasung und Wechselscheiben gibt es bei Swisseye. Die Modelle nennen sich Concept M und Concept M RE. Die Concept M habe ich jetzt schon einige Jahre, mittlerweile das zweite Modell, da mir eine Brille bei einem heftigen Sturz mit Gesichtsbremsung beschädigt wurde. Die Fassung hätte man sogar noch verwenden können und die Wechselscheiben ebenso. Die Wechselscheiben werden mit einem Magneten gehalten. Das erscheint auf den ersten Blick weniger stabil, als es tatsächlich ist. Die Brille hat neben dem genannten auch weitere, teilweise heftige Stürze mitgemacht und, im Gegensatz zu mir, dabei keinen Schaden genommen.

Das Teuerste an der Brille sind die Stärkengläser, da die Brille eine große Krümmung hat. Was gut fürs Sichtfeld ist, ist schlecht für den Geldbeutel, da die Gläser asphärisch geschliffen sein müssen. Aber es lohnt sich.

Bei der Brille sind immer drei Wechselscheiben dabei, dunkel mit Polfilter, orange und farblos.


----------



## Stollenfahrer (18. Juli 2017)

Hallo,

ich benutze eine selbsttönende Brille von Brille 24 und die von @hasardeur genannte Concept M RE mit den 3 Wechselscheiben. Die selbsttönende ist mein Favorit, obwohl ich die Brille jetzt schon zum 3. mal reklamieren muss (der Rahmen verträgt wohl kein Sonnenlicht und ist letzte Woche beim Alpencross mal wieder gebrochen) 
Preise: die Swiss Eye >400€ und die Brille von Brille 24 ca.240€
Meine Werte: -4,0 und -4,25

Gruß Jens


----------



## hasardeur (18. Juli 2017)

Meine Swisseye Concept M hat bei Deutschlands größtem Optiker etwa 350€ gekostet, davon die Gläser 220€. Die Versicherung kommt oben drauf, lohnt aber.

Meine Werte sind allerdings auch deutlich geringer.


----------



## der_raubfisch (19. Juli 2017)

Wow, danke für das umfassende Feedback, genial!

Wie ich den verschiedenen Statements entnehme, sind die Erfahrungen doch sehr unterschiedlich. Aber die Swisseye Concept M (RE) kommt mit auf die Ansichtsliste. 

Bisher stehen folgende Brillen zur Auswahl (ohne bisherige Anprobe, die folgt):

- Oakley Radar EV Path Photochromic
- Oakley Flak 2.0 XL Photochromic
- Uvex Sportstyle RXi 4100
- SwissEye Novena RX
- NEU: SwissEye Concept M RE

Grüße
Christoph


----------



## clemsi (20. Juli 2017)

Wenn du Oakley in der näheren Auswahl hast, könntest du die Adidas Evil Eye auch noch dazu nehmen (werden preislich beide sportlich sein). Vorteil bei der Evil Eye: gibts in 2 Größen. 



TTT schrieb:


> Bin Jahrelang eine Brille mit Direktverglasung gefahren. Als die durch war, hab ich bei keinem örtlichen Optiker mehr eine bekommen...


Bitte? wie keine mehr bekommen? Haben die gesagt, dass das momentan nicht geht oder wie?


----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2017)

Ja, ich war in 3 Optikergeschäften und alle haben gesagt, das geht nicht, bzw. ein Laden hatte eine kleine Linie an Sportbrillen, die aber allesamt nicht nur bescheiden aussahen, sondern vor allem nicht gepasst haben!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stollenfahrer (20. Juli 2017)

TTT schrieb:


> Ja, ich war in 3 Optikergeschäften und alle haben gesagt, das geht nicht, bzw. ein Laden hatte eine kleine Linie an Sportbrillen, die aber allesamt nicht nur bescheiden aussahen, sondern vor allem nicht gepasst haben!



Das gleiche hatte ich hier bei mir im Ort auch erlebt, alle sagten das es nicht möglich ist. Durch Zufall fand ich dann einen kleinen Optiker der Swisseye Brillen im Sortiment hatte. 
Ich denke auch schön über eine Laserbehandlung nach, weil ich mit meinen Werten schon fast am Limit des Machbaren bin.

Gruß Jens


----------



## TTT (20. Juli 2017)

Hab ich mir auch schon überlegt aber durch die ständige Bildschirmarbeit verändert sich das ganze zum schlechteren und so oft kann man das ja dann auch nicht machen...
Aber anders gefragt, wo kann man z.B. Adidas-Brillen optisch verglasen lassen oder geht das nur bei bestimmten Marken?


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juli 2017)

Die Verglasung sollte jeder Optiker vornehmen können. Fragt sich nur, wie hoch das Vertrauen zu einem Optiker ist, der keine Sportbrillen im Angebot hat.
Swisseye ist auch bei Fielmann im Angebot. Dort kann man allerdings ebenso auf gute und weniger gute Optiker treffen.


----------



## Yeti666 (20. Juli 2017)

der_raubfisch schrieb:


> Wow, danke für das umfassende Feedback, genial!
> 
> Wie ich den verschiedenen Statements entnehme, sind die Erfahrungen doch sehr unterschiedlich. Aber die Swisseye Concept M (RE) kommt mit auf die Ansichtsliste.
> 
> ...



Nimm noch Julbo mit auf in Deine Auswahl!


----------



## ufp (20. Juli 2017)

Also ich weiß gar nicht, ob der Optiker überhaupt noch selbst etwas macht?
Bei mir hat er zwar die Daten gemessen, aber anschließend das ganze zu dem Glashersteller (Essilor, Rodenstock, Zeiss, etc) samt Brille geschickt, die das Glas computergerechnet zurechtgeschliffen haben und dann wohl auch in die Brille eingesetzt haben.


----------



## hasardeur (20. Juli 2017)

Selbst bei den Online-Optikern geschieht die Einpassung des Glases in die Fassung noch in der Werkstatt eines Optikers. Die Glashersteller bekommen nur alle Daten, damit das Glas dann in der entsprechenden Fassung auch perfekt passt. Da zählen so Werte wie die Biegung des Glases, der Hauptdurchblickspunkt und die Distanz beider Pupiellen zueinander.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_raubfisch (24. Juli 2017)

Leider sind die Brillen noch nicht eingetroffen, eine Frage habe ich dennoch:

Oakley bietet mit der "Oakley True Digital" Technologie korrigierte Gläser an. Auf meine Nachfrage hin beim Optiker, wer denn konkret die Gläser fertigt (ich möchte gerne die Photochromic), meinte dieser, dass die intern gefertigt werden, nicht bei Oakley! 

So ganz kann ich das nicht glauben, daher wollte ich hier mal in die Runde fragen!


----------



## ExcelBiker (24. Juli 2017)

Ich habe auch bei meinem Optiker nachgefragt, wer die Gläser schleift. Die Antwort war, daß sie das selbst machen, sie bekommen nur die Rohlinge von den Glasherstellern. Kann sein, daß das nicht für alle gilt, aber wenigstens für die, bei denen ich gefragt habe.


----------



## Tifftoff (24. Juli 2017)

Meine Optiker meinte, daß die optischen Gläser direkt von Oakley kommen. Er setzt die nur noch ein.


----------



## der_raubfisch (24. Juli 2017)

Danke euch.

Ich frage das nach, wenn die Brillen da sind. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, welche Gläser besser sind, aber die These mit den "Oakley-Rohlingen" macht Sinn.


----------



## Jocki (24. Juli 2017)

Oakley ( gehört zum Luxottica Konzern, die übrigens gerade mit Essilor fusionieren) fertigt seine Korrektionsgläser in Irland. Konkret übermittelt dein Optiker deine Daten an Luxottica Deutschland. Die leiten die Daten an die Verglasungsabteilung von Oakley in Irland weiter. Dort werden die Gäser produziert und passend für die Fassung geschliffen, eingetütet und zu deinem Optiker geschickt.


----------



## Maximus75 (25. Juli 2017)

Habe gerade das Problem, das der Clip mit den Stärkegläsern irgenwie seltsam ist. Die Stärke ist laut Optiker korrekt, trotzdem ist das sehen nicht angenehm. Eingesetzt die günstigsten Gläser. 
Der Optiker meinte mit gebogenen Gläsern könnte es besser sein und würde den Preis anrechnen.


----------

